# Toro 824 powershift barely throws snow



## govenatorx

My dad has a Toro 824 powershift snowblower that has the worst time throwing snow. It can only throw snow about half across a 2 car driveway. After he saw my Ariens Pro 26 he wants a new one, but I want to fix his first. 

With that being said, he seldom stays on top of his equipment. The oil in the engine was very thick when removed, and there is black film on the oil dip stick. I think it is carbon and don't know how to clean it off of the dip stick, or the crank case. I can only assume the engine is in poor condition. The only saving grace is that he barely used it past 1998 so it sat for a while. Thoughts? I recently changed the oil for him and also the front gearcase oil too. That oil was green. 

I tightened the pulleys for the auger control to see if there was any slippage but it made no difference. Perhaps the belts are original and need replacement with ones that will grip?

Any suggestions are welcome. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Shryp

Could try new belts and make sure they tighten all the way when engaged. Also check the clearance between the impeller and the barrel it sits in. Lower is better. If it is bad do some searching for "clarence impeller kit". It is little rubber extensions you bolt onto the ends of the impeller to fill in the gap.

If you have access to a tach make sure his engine is running close to 3600 RPM. Maybe his is running low and that could account for poor performance. Just don't go past 3600 or you can blow the engine.


----------



## govenatorx

I never really understood the impeller kits. They seem to be like putting lipstick on a pig. The snow blower threw snow very, very well when new but now not so much. If these kits were so good, how come they weren't a type of OEM product? I know their merits and am interested, but the machine ran great before without them. That is my main hang up. 

I will look at the RPMs as well. My dad now seems to be willing to give up the Toro in return getting an Ariens platinum 24. Keep you posted. Any more suggestions?


----------



## Shryp

The tips of the impeller blades get worn down from use, especially if you pick up a lot of gravel or other foreign objects. Also make sure none of the impeller blades are bent.


----------

